# trinadad 30 for chunking?



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

Trying to learn more about chunking for yf . How would a trinadad 30 on a good standup rod hold up for chunking? What would be a good drag setting if so? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used them before for chunking and live baiting but I'll admit I'd much rather have a decent quality lever drag for that task. You can get one the same size and same price (or less) that'll produce more drag, more torque and it'll be more efficient for stripping line while chunking and engaging the drag to set the hook.


----------



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

What would you recommend? I was thinking about a tiagra 16 and star rod but not sure where to start. Tuna is completely new to me. I already have trinadads for jigging ajs is why I asked original question.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ooooooooh I love a Tiagra 16 or Penn Int'l 16VSX. I think they're perfect for it. I had a pair of Ti 16s for a while and caught everything on them from small tunas up to Swordfish and Blue Marlin. I ended up getting the 16 VSX because I wanted a higher drag range but I wouldn't hesitate at all to use the TI 16 for that duty.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Go to Sam's and take a look at the blemish 16 vsx. All the gold washed off of it...:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Go to Sam's and take a look at the blemish 16 vsx. All the gold washed off of it...:whistling:


Lol! JERK!!!!!

What he means is......he hates the new Silver Internationals.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Talica 16 II is the perfect size. I have 2 NIB Talica 20 II that I can sell at a very good price. They have more drag than you could ever need for anything.

Keith


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Depending on price, those Talica 20IIs would be sweet. I'm also about to post an International 16VSX for sale. Just one.


----------



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for all of the info. I sent pm about the reel for sale.


----------

